# Palm Spring Tennis Club



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you explain the suite types on the Away list for this resort.
I would need a one bedroom with a kitchen. 
Thank You.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Aug 30, 2011)

DAV2 = Studio for 2                                                        
       King or Queen Size Bed in suite                                     
       Kitchenette with two burner stove top, convection oven, medium frig.
       Hotel Side except for 1                                             

USO4 = One Bedroom for 4                                                   
       King Size Bed in Master Bedroom and Queen Sofa Bed in Living Room   
       Kitchenette with two burner stove top, convection oven, full frig.  
       Bungalow Side                                                       

FOR4 = One Bedroom for 4                                                   
       King Size Bed in Master Bedroom and Queen Sofa Bed in Living Room   
       Full Kitchen                                                        
       Half in Hotel & Bungalow                                            

CCT4 = One Bedroom for 4                                                   
       King Size Bed in Master Bedroom and Queen Sofa Bed in Living Room
        2 Baths                                                        
       Full Kitchen                                                   
       Hotel Side                                                     

WIM6 = Two Bedroom for 6                                              
       King Size Bed in Master Bedroom with 2 Twin Beds in Guest Room 
       Queen Sofa Bed in Living Room                                  
       2 Baths                                                        
       Full Kitchen                                                   
       Bungalow Side / 2 are upstairs no elevator   

I hope this information helps you.

Thank you!


----------

